# Pipsqweak died



## bat42072 (Oct 10, 2007)

Pipsqweak died about 30 minutes ago... It was my fault i killed her... I came home from babysitting my neice and nephews and they were in a hutch on my porch that my husband made and i noticed they were out of water... so i gave them water ... I have to lift the door up to latch it and when i did so i did not see the baby had stuck her head under the door i felt nothing... it was dark so i didn't sdee her.... my daughter wen out a little while later to talk of the phone and she saw her.... I feel so bad... i always watch them when i sht the door but i had a bad night with my nephew and my other daughter ... they are both 14 got into a fight and my nephew tried to punch her... 



Pipsqweak... 

I will miss your daily kisses... I am so sorry...Binky free sweetheart.... I will never forget you... you will always be in my heart.... i love you...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, no. I'm so sorry. Don't blame yourself, accidents happen:hug:.

RIP Pipsqueakink iris:


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry....urplepansy:

Take care.:bigtears:


----------



## ellissian (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry, please don't blame yourself :bigtears:

Binky free Pipsqueak :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry! You poor thing - I know how awful you must feel.

:hug:


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so sorry! Accidents happen... don't blame yourself.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 10, 2007)

((hugs))


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you to all who has replied... I feel really bad about it... my husband keeps trying to tell me that maybe she squeezed under the door after i watered them... but i don't think she could have on her own... when it is latched there is not that much room under it... I know accidents happen but it still hurts... Iwas always careful because they love to come up to me to give me sweet bunny kisses when I fed and i think that was what she was trying to do and i didn't see her...


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, my heart is breaking for you. I wish there were words that could make you feel okay about all this...but I'm not certain there are. Just know that Pipsqweak knew she was loved while in your care. You never meant for it to happen. Those kinds of things happen to all of us at some point in life.I know ithurts...and it is all right to cry. I am so sorry. We all feel your pain.

Binky free, little Pipsqweak! :bunnyangel:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so sorry. It isn't your fault, accidents happen .


Rest in Peace and Binky Free, Pipsqueak :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 11, 2007)

Awww I am so sorry. Don't blame yourself :hug:


----------

